# My box truck design



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

This is only the design so far so Opinions and suggestions welcome .


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

license number?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks nice, and while im 100% American, I dont know your area, but the labeling of "American owned" will im sure lose you a bunch of business from anyone thats not American..and again I dont know the demographics of your work area.." Family operated "is spot on and is a good seller..


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

My License number is on the passenger and drivers door(which I believe is a requirement in CA).

I decided to use "American Owned & Family Operated" because that is what we are, plain and simple. There is a guy I see at the supply house often " Cesar's Ploming" is written on the side of his f150.

That is exactly what I am not.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> My License number is on the passenger and drivers door(which I believe is a requirement in CA).
> 
> I decided to use "American Owned & Family Operated" because that is what we are, plain and simple. There is a guy I see at the supply house often " Cesar's Ploming" is written on the side of his f150.
> 
> That is exactly what I am not.


 while its true that you want to represent you are a quality contractor, you want to do it in a non confrontational way.. when it comes to business the only color that matters..is the money is green..and I dont care from who or what it comes from as long as they are willing to pay it..
the same goes for any heavy religious sayings people put on their trucks, it will keep away anyone that doesnt follow your religion..
its just a thought to think over, in the end its your truck and if you have plenty of business then it doesnt matter..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Only you know your service area Pat but if your area is like mine, there has become a big backlash against the illegal work that your sign would alienate. It could be a good or bad thing but for right now, is taking that chance worth it? When I was starting my business, I would work for darn near anyone.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Very true, I never thought of it in as negative.
"Locally Owned & Family Operated" 

Would do just as well, With out any negatives.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I really like that. The word "local" is a big catch phrase up here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> Very true, I never thought of it in as negative.
> "Locally Owned & Family Operated"
> 
> Would do just as well, With out any negatives.


Thats a winner there!!! ties you into the community and has a nice sound to it..


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Agreed, There is a definite "local" movement in my market. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Fatpat said:


> My License number is on the passenger and drivers door(which I believe is a requirement in CA).
> 
> I decided to use "American Owned & Family Operated" because that is what we are, plain and simple. There is a guy I see at the supply house often " Cesar's Ploming" is written on the side of his f150.
> 
> That is exactly what I am not.




Just wrap an American flag on the hood like me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Looks nice, and while im 100% American, I dont know your area, but the labeling of "American owned" will im sure lose you a bunch of business from anyone thats not American..and again I dont know the demographics of your work area.." Family operated "is spot on and is a good seller..


While I agree with your facts and no one wants to lose work, I would be perfectly okay with losing someone that was offended by me proudly stating the American ownership of my company.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plbgbiz said:


> While I agree with your facts and no one wants to lose work, I would be perfectly okay with losing someone that was offended by me proudly stating the American ownership of my company.


while I agree with that in a perfect world, it isnt one we live in, and depending on your area of demographics, if you dont go about it in a semi political correct way you make have no work and the phone doesn't ring, like I said earlier , as long as the money is green and they are willing to pay what I want, I dont care what or who you are, but customers want to feel comfortable having you in their house to work and if your advertising seems too aggressive you wont get the call...same as if you put all kinds of religious stuff in your advertisements you will loose out on people that dont think your way, part of being in business is to give the appearance of being neutral in your politics and religion and to push your skill in the trade, what you think separate from your business is fine, but your in business to make money ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well said SRD


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

thank you...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Let him put whatever he wants on his truck. The free market will determine success or failure. Me personally, I'd hire him in a second if he did good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

